# Gaggia Classic Maintenance



## mno101 (Feb 4, 2011)

Hello,

I am about a month into the real coffee world and have added a Brabatza Virtuoso (a gift) grinder to compliment my Gaggia Classic.

I am looking for some tips on maintenance..

- how often should I descale (i am not sure how hard or soft the water is but i never have to descale the kettle, showerhead or washing machine)

- how often should I backflush the classic group

i appreciate any tips

cheers

mno101


----------



## Blokie (Jan 22, 2011)

Can anyone offer their advice / opinion on the questions above from mno101 ?

I'm a relatively new owner and would also like to know others views on the two questions.


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

hi, preventative maintainance is the best course of action. depending on where you live descale every 4 to 8 weeks. backflushing is recommended by a few members on here to clear gunk out of boiler, you must be careful though as it can also block the solenoid. if you remove the shower holding plate and shower disc each time you descale you should have years of happy drinking. good luck

mark


----------



## Blokie (Jan 22, 2011)

gaggiamanualservice.com said:


> hi, preventative maintainance is the best course of action. depending on where you live descale every 4 to 8 weeks. backflushing is recommended by a few members on here to clear gunk out of boiler, you must be careful though as it can also block the solenoid. if you remove the shower holding plate and shower disc each time you descale you should have years of happy drinking. good luck
> 
> mark


Thanks Mark.

When you say to remove the holding plate and disc, do you mean remove and then run the descale tank through with them off, or remove to clean them and put back before running the descale tank of water through.

Also, with regards to the backflushing, do you have any tips on how long you should "pull" for to backflush, or what to listen / look out for to ensure no damage is done to the machine?


----------



## omega (Jan 5, 2011)

I was told on here as soon as the pump changes sound turn off straight the way or pump will be damaged.

The way I do it is, back flush till pump changes sound empty blind basket and repete twice..You should hear a whoosh and water will come out of pressure relief tube..

Steve



Blokie said:


> Thanks Mark.
> 
> When you say to remove the holding plate and disc, do you mean remove and then run the descale tank through with them off, or remove to clean them and put back before running the descale tank of water through.
> 
> Also, with regards to the backflushing, do you have any tips on how long you should "pull" for to backflush, or what to listen / look out for to ensure no damage is done to the machine?


----------

